# My Kingdom for a Decent Herb Grinder



## Hackerman (Sep 18, 2015)

I just can't seem to find a grinder that works for me.

I currently use the Microplane Herb Mill shown in the pic below and I love it. Only 2 problems. They are cheap as crap and I break one about once a month.

And, my old arthritic hands are making it harder and harder to do stuff like this so I need something electric.

I don't mind a little ghetto adapting. I can do that.

Here is what I DON'T want....

Anything that spins fast.

Coffee grinders, blenders, food processors... all that stuff that has a fast spinning blade is out. You would be amazed at how many trics are lost (and worse yet, damaged) like that. I would no more chop my pot at high speed like that before smoking it than I would vigorously shake a fine bottle of wine before drinking it.

So, it has to spin slow.

Like I said, I can ghetto in a power source. The quickest and simplest thing that comes to mind is to make is adaptable to a power screwdriver. I have a bunch of those (and some extra motors from old ones) that I can rig something up to power it.

No plastic. It just doesn't hold up. That's the main problem with my current grinder. Plastic parts break quickly under my industrial use. LOL

Actually, I only grind about 4 or 5 grams at a time. That's about enough for 8 or 10 joints. I'll do that 2 or 3 times a day. So, I don't need a giant 4 ounce setup. For the same reason I wouldn't open 5 bottles of fine wine and let then sit for 5 days while I drink them. I usually smoke my pot within hours of grinding and I notice a huge difference in flavor vs older grinds.

So, something kind of small.

I have tried the real common metal grinders and they work about a 5 on a scale of 10. Not bad. Real real hard on the hands. And, they really don't do enough at a time. Do a search of herb grinders and those things show up like a rash. They must be really popular. I have seen a few that look like skulls or hand grenades but nothing big enough to hole an eighth. Or, even close. Good for one joint grinds.

So, I don't know what else to add. Wah, wah. OK, I added a little MORE whine. LOL

Still, I am open for suggestions on what you use or what you think I should use.

 

View attachment bb-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 18, 2015)

I have quit using grinders. I thought i wanted one made out of stainless that would stay sharp, but I have not found one. I am using my pipe and either tearing it by hand or cutting it. If you find one let us know.  Titanium? My problem is they go dull and tear the herb.

Nice to see you Hackerman.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 18, 2015)

Look up the thorinder


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks, Sweetman, I'll check it out. 

Hi Rosey. I still stop in. Just not spending much time online these days. Bought a new motorcycle and I just can't stay off of it. Getting ready for a couple overnight trips before the weather garages the bike for the Winter. Really love this thing. Thanks for the Hi.


----------



## yarddog (Sep 18, 2015)

What you riding on, hackerman?


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 18, 2015)

'07 Shadow 600 

View attachment hondashadow2007-1.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 18, 2015)

Nice horse!


----------



## yarddog (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice scoot,   you get pretty good mileage with the 600?


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 19, 2015)

Not too bad. About 75 mpg. Better than my Jeep Wrangler at a whopping 9 mpg. LOL


----------



## thacheese (Sep 19, 2015)

I've been using the same space case grinder for about 14 years. they make titanium/aluminum models with diamond configuration blades. if you keep them clean they seem to work forever.


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 24, 2015)

A friend uses one of these

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Norpro-Grinder-Mincer-Pasta-Maker/dp/B0002I5QHW[/ame]

How much stuff ya got in yer kingdom ?????


----------



## checklist (Oct 24, 2015)

A 1/4" square bit fits the Oster blender bottom.  This jar might work. http://www.goodmans.net/i/2604/8-oz-glass-mini-jar-with-lid-for-oster-osterizer-b.htm  I may have to try this too.  Thank you for the idea Hackerman!


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 25, 2015)

Mendo mulcher!  They are made by some guy in Cali and are great.  I have been using mine for at least 5 years and I barely clean it...  Looking for a link now...

Haha, easy enough..
.http://www.mendomulchers.com


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 25, 2015)

Unfortunately, my old arthritic fingers, wrists and hands don't work that style very well at all. LOL The concept is nice and I like the final grind but the mechanics are all wrong.

The jar that fits on the blender is very cool for my cooking needs (I love to cook) but for grinding herb, I like a slow grind. Blenders have fast blades and beat up my fine herb. 

The grinder/stuffers don't work at all. They bunch and clog up almost immediately.

All these posts did give me some ideas, though and I modified my hand herb grinder with a handle like the stuffer. But, now I am going to put something on it so I can drive a 1/4" screwdriver bit.

Thanks for the ideas. Each step takes me a little closer.

And, since I posted a pic of my cruiser in this thread.... look what I bought 

I love this thing. 0 to 70 in the blink of an eye. I crossed a cop at 85 a few days ago and I saw his lights go on in my rear view mirror and, before he could even turn around..... I was GONE. Amazing speed and response. Sure gets it out of one's system. LOL I seldom ride the Honda over 45 or 50 now. I get it all out of my system with this one. LOL Going to race this one on the track next Spring. 

View attachment 2007ninja.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Oct 25, 2015)

Nice quarter liter hanckerman.   I have 250 as well.  Very nimble bikes.


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 25, 2015)

I can not even imagine how fast the 500's and 650's must be.


----------



## yarddog (Oct 26, 2015)

No, change that to 600-1000 cc super sports.   Imagine 80 mph in first gear.   150 mph in less than half a mile.    I got smart and sold mine.   Fastest bike I have now is a ninja 650.   Great all around bikes.  Good torque. Look up on YouTube, two stroke in a ninja 250.  Your gen with a smoker!    Wild power!    That swap is in my list to do one day.


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 17, 2016)

Hey, does anyone own a "Salad Shooter"?

This looks like it would work but I hate to buy yet, one more grinder, that doesn't work for fresh herb.

If anyone owns one of these or has one stuck in a cupboard, I would love to hear how effective it is in grinding cannabis.


----------



## thacheese (Jan 18, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JfkmKtXcqA


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 18, 2016)

OMG!!! That is entirely too funny.


----------



## thacheese (Jan 18, 2016)

Lol I think JAAM still has one. hahaha. best product test sample i ever got.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 19, 2016)

thacheese said:


> Lol I think JAAM still has one. hahaha. best product test sample i ever got.


 
oh yea shes still here...  prob only used once or twice...  :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 20, 2016)

Hackerman, have you looked at all these?http://www.1percent.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=grinders&x=6&y=7


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 25, 2016)

Hey Hackerman...check this out....http://www.bluntventures.com/product/the-grale/


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 9, 2018)

Well, ladies and gentlemen.. boys and girls of all ages, Hackerman, Barnum, Bailey and the Greatest Grinder on Earth present....... Chomper.

https://youtu.be/bxdDZy03fRM


----------

